# Walking Dead Firearms.



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Right from the start let me say that I know that Zombies are not possible as portrayed on the show, and yes I know that it is just a TV show, so you can keep your inane comments about that to yourselves. WE KNOW. 

I noticed on the latest episode of the Walking Dead that one of the characters was using a M44 with a folding bayonet, and she put the bayonet to good use. Since the start of the show I thought that it would be a good idea to have a military type rifle equipped with a bayonet and a wooden stock for the ever popular butt stroke. The one that comes to mind for me would be a M-14 with a bayonet. Magazine fed, wooden stock with a steel butt plate , and a fairly powerful round that would be handy for the "other" type zombies who simply want whatever you have and would be more then willing to take it from you.

The other thing that as far a firearms goes that has struck me as a little strange is the rare appearance of shotguns and even more rare, .22 rifles. What are arguably the most common firearms in the United States? Shotguns and .22 rifles. So where are all of these fully automatic M-4's/M-16's and AK-47's coming from? I saw on a reality gun show that I won't mention since it has been cancelled after the main character has been charged with being a pedophile, where they customized a Ruger 10-22 with into a bull-pup configuration and manufactured a spike bayonet for it, along with a 100 rd magazine. Their reasoning for using the .22 was that since it takes a brain shot to kill a zombie, a .22 long rifle round is more then adequate for the job reliably out to 100yds, and if they are further then that you should leave them alone. The advantage to the .22LR is that you can easily carry 500 or even 1,000rds without getting to weighed down. 

Last but not least are the pistols. If you have seen some of my posts I think it is obvious that I am a big 1911 fan. That being said, in a situation like the Walking Dead the 1911 would not be my first choice. It seems to me that in this fictional situation the high capacity 9mm's would be the best choice. I am not generally against 9mm and often carry one for concealed carry. If you are in a situation where you might be attacked by 20 or 30 zombies that can only be killed by a head shot, the more rounds your pistol can fire and be reloaded quickly is the type of pistol you would want to be carrying. Rick carries a revolver. Let me say up front that when I used to backpack out in the woods I would carry my Ruger GP-100 .357 magnum with a 6 inch barrel, but it would not be my choice if I had only one pistol that I could carry. To me that advantage of revolver is it's reliability. If you hit a "bad round" you just pull the trigger again and you then there is a new round your firing pin/hammer. Were I in a Walking Dead situation I would carry both my 9mm and my .357 magnum. I would use the revolver if there were 2 or 3 zombies and switch over to the 9mm if there were a butt load of them. 

Yeah, I know that it is all "make believe", but I like playing the "What would I do" game in my mind when I see shows like this.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> The other thing that as far a firearms goes that has struck me as a little strange is the rare appearance of shotguns and even more rare, .22 rifles. What are arguably the most common firearms in the United States? Shotguns and .22 rifles. So where are all of these fully automatic M-4's/M-16's and AK-47's coming from?
> 
> ......
> 
> Yeah, I know that it is all "make believe", but I like playing the "What would I do" game in my mind when I see shows like this.


Answered your own question.

.22's are boring. Rock & Roll on an AK isn't. Done deal.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree that shotguns should be on the show more often. The shotgun is sexy, mean, and very dramatic weapon.
The 22LR rifles just aren't sexy enough. Pew-pew is not as exciting for the fan base as bang-bang.
There are sexy 22LR guns but they just don't sound like it.
In a practical sense you're right, 22LR would be a great one to have in a zombie world because all you need is the hole in their head big or small its all about the hole. 

We maybe getting closer to Zombies (sorta) than you think (snicker):

I like the headline "Algae virus infects humans, makes 'more stupid' - study" (more stupid?!? sounds like an opening line for Funniest Home Videos)

http://rt.com/news/204151-plant-virus-people-stupid/


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Right from the start let me say that I know that Zombies are not possible as portrayed on the show, and yes I know that it is just a TV show, so you can keep your inane comments about that to yourselves. WE KNOW.
> 
> I noticed on the latest episode of the Walking Dead that one of the characters was using a M44 with a folding bayonet, and she put the bayonet to good use. Since the start of the show I thought that it would be a good idea to have a military type rifle equipped with a bayonet and a wooden stock for the ever popular butt stroke. The one that comes to mind for me would be a M-14 with a bayonet. Magazine fed, wooden stock with a steel butt plate , and a fairly powerful round that would be handy for the "other" type zombies who simply want whatever you have and would be more then willing to take it from you.
> 
> ...


I would almost have said 'go .223'. If you're not right on with the .22, you chance the shot grazing the skull instead of penetrating, no?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll mention them: Red Jacket. The company isn't owned by the guy who's being charged, he was just the face of that stupid show. I'm sure they can all find jobs elsewhere, but it's truly pathetic that not only is he taking himself and his family down, but he has to take down a bunch of hard working, dedicated people with him. Don't boycott Red Jacket, wait for the trial to finish and then boycott the man involved if he's found to deserve it (so far it looks like he does, but I don't know the case personally). That's a tangent, back to your regularly scheduled program...

There were a lot more shotguns early on. Remember when Hershel was using his unlimited ammo cheat back in Season 2? Of course there was also Shane's infamous Mossberg 590, which I think Glenn carried around for a short time after the fact. Maybe in the Walking Dead world they stopped carrying them for the same reason you believe they should be carrying more .22lr - while the ammo could be extremely effective against walkers, it would be extremely heavy and unwieldy to transport.

Rick's .357 is entirely symbolic. There is absolutely no realistic benefit to it over the alternatives. Especially given that a "zombie apocalypse" would be one of those situations where no one could reasonably deny that a 33 round Glock magazine wasn't the holy grail of handgun accessories. CC'ing while shopping, I feel quite comfortable with 2-7 round mags for my 1911 or 2-12 round mags for M&Pc. If I was concerned that I might walk around a corner and have to dispatch a dozen or two targets with head shots, I would feel much more comfortable carrying around 2 or 3-33 round magazines. I don't care how good of a shot you think you are, the consistent head shots they throw down in The Walking Dead aren't a reality (Carl's grip man... there's always half an inch between his hand and the tang and why can't anyone direct him to stop putting both fingers on the trigger?), and I would want some spare rounds for the times I missed.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

What do you mean? Those guys never miss!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The use of the wooden stock, bayonet attached, rifle caught me off guard a bit.
Did she ever even pull the trigger?
It sure did deal a mean stab wound though, and the clubbing effect can't be denied.
Of all the weapons the bus group was carrying, that was the optimal choice for melee, yet Abraham went all choppy choppy commando with the collapsible stock of an AR.
That seemed like a less than optimal choice.

For us here in the real world, I like the idea of a .22 handgun or rifle for dispatching attackers in a hostile environment.
The obvious reasons have been stated, but a less obvious one is the fact that a .22 is much easier to suppress than other calibers.
A homemade .22 suppressor can be made from basic hardware store parts, and be extremely effective.
(DISCLAIMER: I AM NOT TELLING ANYONE TO MAKE THEIR OWN SUPPRESSOR) (at least not until we find ourselves WROL)


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I was thinking more along the lines of if there really was a situation like that, what would be the best weapons to have. If there was such a situation, a weapon that was capable of firing fully automatic could actually be a disadvantage when engaging zombies considering that there would be diminishing stocks of ammo, and how many rounds you would waste before you got an actual head shot. They would be a big advantage though when you were fighting other people. So selector switch on "semi" when fighting zombies, and "auto" if the situation when fighting other people requires it. 

As for the .22 LR round, I know that it isn't "sexy" on the show, but if there was such a situation, I could see one big advantage of using the round, and that is how many of them you can carry in your pack. 1,000 rounds of .223 for example can really add allot of weight to your pack. Yes, there may some situations where if you just graze the head you would have to fire another round, but I think that the amount of extra ammo you could carry would outweigh that disadvantage. To me the biggest disadvantage of the .22 LR would be if you were attacked by other people. In that situation I would want something with a more powerful round and greater range. 

Although not a firearm (maybe I should have titled the thread "weapons"), if you watch the show you may have noticed that the survivors are more often using knives to dispatch the zombies. I guess this is either due to a shortage of ammunition or because of noise discipline. IMO a knife to the head would be the LAST method that I would use. I just wouldn't want to get close enough for a knife if I could help it. I know that carrying a ball bat around could be a little cumbersome, but how about a tomahawk or machete? Something that would give you a little distance. I know that if they bite you, you die and become a zombie, but what if they scratch you with their fingernails? Even if you don't become a zombie, how about what kind of infections would you get from that? Nope. If I couldn't shoot them, I would throw bricks or rocks at them, club them with a ball bat or a shovel, or poke them in the head with a sharp stick before I would chose to get close enough to use a knife.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

For many years I have wanted a 6in Colt Python. I could never afford one due to kids, house payments, ect. Now that the house is paid and the kids gone I can afford one. But wait, along comes a hit TV show with the main character carrying a 6in nickel Python. Now every yuppie hippster wants one and the price has went from $750 to $2500 +. I guess I will wait some more. Just my luck!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Like you, I also watch walking dead and play the "what would I do" game in my mind. However, I play my game a little different. In my game, I am the "walking dead". meaning if I get caught or found by the Zombies, it will be "game over" for me. I will be either killed or placed in a concentration camp somewhere. Now since the topic of this thread is really about firearms, In my game I have access to different calibers from .22, 9mm, 38, 357, 45, 556/223 762x39 and 308 12gauge and for an odd caliber I got a 50AE. as a personal carry I have a high capacity 9mm and a high capacity 45. for my long gun I got my 556/223 and I also carry a paratrooper type 762x39 for short ranges but effective penetration. The Zombies that want me dead are tough. They wear Kevlar helmets, body armor and they have unlimited supplies such as bullets, fuel, vehicles and everything that I wish I have too. they are also highly trained and some are educated. They can be easily identified by the shiny object they wear on their chest... But not all of these Zombies are bad. there are few who would not follow unconstitutional orders from the head huncho... So, it would be awesome to find one that would run with you. So, for survival weapon, I believe head shots would not work. .22 would not put a dent on a Kevlar helmet, you got to place your shots where there are no Kevlar or protection like the leg, arms, feet and hand. it wont kill the Zombie but he will be out of the fight. I know .22 can do that job too, but I prefer the immediate effect of a 9mm, 45, 223/556 or 762x39. I carry the 762x39 because I like to use that when my target is behind walls. it may not injure them but it may scare them enough to run away or stay away from me once they see my rounds are putting holes through the cinder block walls.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I think, for all around versatility, 12 guage and a 22. Twelve might be heavy ammo, but it and 22 are pretty common. Plus, everybody knows, probably even a zombie, the "click clack" sound of a pump shotgun means BUSINESS. 
If using a 22, I would aim for the high chest, double tap. 
And, yes, I would sharpen a hoe handle before frying in knife range of a zombie.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

One big benefit though of the .22 is its little recoil. if every shot had to be to the head you would want to be able to control your follow up shots if there were more than one.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Something to not forget, and a bit of a tie-in to another thread, Tyreese uses a hammer as his weapon of choice. :grin:
This has proved disadvantageous a few times, when it gets stuck, but he sure deals a mean blow and it never needs sharpening.

I think it can be agreed that, in the event of a surprise horde, a katana and the mastery of its use, would be the ideal melee option.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Right from the start let me say that I know that Zombies are not possible as portrayed on the show, and yes I know that it is just a TV show, so you can keep your inane comments about that to yourselves....Yeah, I know that it is all "make believe", but I like playing the "What would I do" game in my mind when I see shows like this.


WHOA!!! Back up now, what the hell you mean zombies ain't real and The Walking Dead is JUST a TV show? Blaspheme witch!





Seriously, I think a .22lr in a weapon like the S&W MP 15-22 with a 25 round mag would be the way to go against zombies at a safe 50-100 yards. Quiet and effective against mushie zombie skulls. Save the big guns for the Human scumbags.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If I were suddenly dropped into TWD with two guns I would agree an M14/M1A is an excellent choice as would be a Glock 17 for a sidearm. For an edged weapon, I'd be pleased to wield a Bowie.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

All of my military platform long guns have a bayonet for last recourse. I would hope to never let the mass hordes of the unprepared zombies get close enough for me to need to use a pistol, but...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of if there really was a situation like that, what would be the best weapons to have. If there was such a situation, a weapon that was capable of firing fully automatic could actually be a disadvantage when engaging zombies considering that there would be diminishing stocks of ammo, and how many rounds you would waste before you got an actual head shot. They would be a big advantage though when you were fighting other people. So selector switch on "semi" when fighting zombies, and "auto" if the situation when fighting other people requires it.
> 
> As for the .22 LR round, I know that it isn't "sexy" on the show, but if there was such a situation, I could see one big advantage of using the round, and that is how many of them you can carry in your pack. 1,000 rounds of .223 for example can really add allot of weight to your pack. Yes, there may some situations where if you just graze the head you would have to fire another round, but I think that the amount of extra ammo you could carry would outweigh that disadvantage. To me the biggest disadvantage of the .22 LR would be if you were attacked by other people. In that situation I would want something with a more powerful round and greater range.
> 
> Although not a firearm (maybe I should have titled the thread "weapons"), if you watch the show you may have noticed that the survivors are more often using knives to dispatch the zombies. I guess this is either due to a shortage of ammunition or because of noise discipline. IMO a knife to the head would be the LAST method that I would use. I just wouldn't want to get close enough for a knife if I could help it. I know that carrying a ball bat around could be a little cumbersome, but how about a tomahawk or machete? Something that would give you a little distance. I know that if they bite you, you die and become a zombie, but what if they scratch you with their fingernails? Even if you don't become a zombie, how about what kind of infections would you get from that? Nope. If I couldn't shoot them, I would throw bricks or rocks at them, club them with a ball bat or a shovel, or poke them in the head with a sharp stick before I would chose to get close enough to use a knife.


22LR would be effective against people, but not most effective. It would still be a great WROL gun in a suburban setting in that it is quiet and like Kauboy sez, easy to suppress. Slingshots/slingbows are stealthy. I was pretty good with a frog gig when I was kid. Although I cheated... I'd pop the frogs in the head with my daisy BB gun and then gig 'em before they woke up and filled a bucket that way much faster.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I know it's not a firearm but I'm surprised no one is using a good old baseball bat. Maybe the sound of a skull getting caved in with a bat is to graphic for TV??


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I love this discussion. 

As someone who is trained to use swords (Aikido Arnis) and knives, I can't lie that my preferred zombie weapon would be a REAL katana...not the cheap chinese pieces of shit available at local gun shows. A high carbon steel blade that will dispatch heads with a flick of the wrists. Awesome, never run out of ammo unless you lose your hands. Perfect choice. But you would still need guns for the HUMANS that want to kill you. I think that the Glock 19 with at least 5 33-35 round mags would be ideal for a pistol choice. For a rifle choice...that's tough. They are so many good ones to choose from. Do you choose good all around, or mission specific? Range, volume, or caliber? So many good choices out there. SCAR's, ACR's, AR's, AK's, Mosin's, etc. All of them have their merits. However if I MUST pick I think that I would most likely choose either a Kriss Vector...or a good old Ar-15. The Vector fires a .45 ACP which would be a VERY common round most likely found in abundance post SHTF. It also has incredible accuracy, and almost zero felt recoil. It was voted the BEST submachine gun in the world. Pretty great accolades. And then the tried and true, battle proven AR-15. Also will likely have abundant ammo post SHTF. Great accuracy, range, and versatility. Can be used on zombies and people. My choice between the 2? Probably go with the AR. Can hit people at 550 yards compared to no more than about 200 yards for the Vector. I think I would prefer the accuracy at range over the volume and knock down power. 

That's my answer.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I noticed that M44 too. I was like "Hell Yeah!!!" Great zombie tool; Beat 'em, stab 'em, shoot 'em...nice all around Zombie Killer. However, I did point out to my wife and kids that the snorkel on the fire engine wouldn't work unless the engine was running...:grin:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The only problem I have with the woman who carries a katana was that she was ONLY carrying a katana. She was super bad with zombies, but if she met up with someone with a firearm who was 20 yards away, she would be screwed. She should at least carry a pistol at all times along with her katana.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> I love this discussion.
> 
> As someone who is trained to use swords (Aikido Arnis) and knives, I can't lie that my preferred zombie weapon would be a REAL katana...not the cheap chinese pieces of shit available at local gun shows. A high carbon steel blade that will dispatch heads with a flick of the wrists. Awesome, never run out of ammo unless you lose your hands. Perfect choice. But you would still need guns for the HUMANS that want to kill you. I think that the Glock 19 with at least 5 33-35 round mags would be ideal for a pistol choice. For a rifle choice...that's tough. They are so many good ones to choose from. Do you choose good all around, or mission specific? Range, volume, or caliber? So many good choices out there. SCAR's, ACR's, AR's, AK's, Mosin's, etc. All of them have their merits. However if I MUST pick I think that I would most likely choose either a Kriss Vector...or a good old Ar-15. The Vector fires a .45 ACP which would be a VERY common round most likely found in abundance post SHTF. It also has incredible accuracy, and almost zero felt recoil. It was voted the BEST submachine gun in the world. Pretty great accolades. And then the tried and true, battle proven AR-15. Also will likely have abundant ammo post SHTF. Great accuracy, range, and versatility. Can be used on zombies and people. My choice between the 2? Probably go with the AR. Can hit people at 550 yards compared to no more than about 200 yards for the Vector. I think I would prefer the accuracy at range over the volume and knock down power.
> 
> That's my answer.


Smokin'...I was just wondering your preference of the 19 over the 17? I'm not a well versed Glock guy at all, and my only experience with them is I've had Glock 22's issued to me as a duty gun on a couple of occasions and they are great guns. My questions stems from the 17 holding '17' and the 19 holding '15' (I'm completely assuming it has a shorter grip length), which obviously can be overcome with extra capacity mags like the ones for the 18. But standard capacity, the 17 holds more. It just seems to me, that a lot of people prefer the G19 over the G17 and I was wondering why.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> Smokin'...I was just wondering your preference of the 19 over the 17? I'm not a well versed Glock guy at all, and my only experience with them is I've had Glock 22's issued to me as a duty gun on a couple of occasions and they are great guns. My questions stems from the 17 holding '17' and the 19 holding '15' (I'm completely assuming it has a shorter grip length), which obviously can be overcome with extra capacity mags like the ones for the 18. But standard capacity, the 17 holds more. It just seems to me, that a lot of people prefer the G19 over the G17 and I was wondering why.


I like the smaller size of the 19. The grip of the 19 in my hand feels like an extension of my hand. It is the most comfortable pistol I have EVER fired. I am just as comfortable engaging targets at 75 yards as I am at 5 yards. I also have 33 round mags for it and they work just as well. You can run 17 round mags in the 19 by putting +2 extensions on the mags...so with one in the chamber (how I always carry) you're looking at 18 rounds. The 19 is more concealable than the 17 due to the smaller size. And IMO I just prefer the compact (or midframe) 19 versus the full size 17. It really is just a personal opinion. The 17 is also a perfectly capable pistol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BDB
At the risk of sounding like Cliff Klavin from Cheers, I was curious to I went to the Glock website. But Smokin or another Glock expert will have to give us a real life point of view;









  G19 Gen4    G17 Gen4  *CALIBER/SYSTEM*9x19 / Safe Action9x19 / Safe Action*LENGTH*185 mm / 7.28 in.202 mm / 7.95 in.*HEIGHT*127 mm / 4.99 in.138 mm / 5.43 in.*WIDTH*30.00 mm / 1.18 in.30.00 mm / 1.18 in.*BARREL HEIGHT*32 mm / 1.26 in.32 mm / 1.26 in.*BETWEEN SIGHTS*153 mm / 6.02 in.165 mm / 6.49 in.*BARREL LENGTH*102 mm / 4.01 in.114 mm / 4.48 in.*WEIGHT* (Unloaded)670 g / 23.65 oz.710 g / 25.06 oz.*WEIGHT* (Loaded)855 g / 30.18 oz.910 g / 32.12 oz.*TRIGGER PULL*~2.5 kg / ~5.5 lbs.~2.5 kg / ~5.5 lbs.*TRIGGER TRAVEL*~12.5 mm / 0.49 in.~12.5 mm / 0.49 in.*BARREL RIFLING*right hand, hexagonalright hand, hexagonal*LENGTH OF TWIST*250 mm / 9.84 in.*MAGAZINE CAPACITY*
(STANDARD)1517*MAGAZINE CAPACITY*
(OPTIONAL)10/17/3310/33


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I noticed that M44 too. I was like "Hell Yeah!!!" Great zombie tool; Beat 'em, stab 'em, shoot 'em...nice all around Zombie Killer. However, I did point out to my wife and kids that the snorkel on the fire engine wouldn't work unless the engine was running...:grin:


I said the _exact_ same thing to my wife.

Maybe it was just me, but I think they worked a few survival items in to that episode, and I don't think they were accidents. Did you notice how he started the fire in the book store?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

So the 19 is just a tad smaller in length and weight, 1/2" or less here and there. Got it. Thanks guys! I've never had either one in my hand so I guess it would come down grip comfort like you said Smokin'. Thanks for the comparison chart Slip!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

LOL...I'm no expert. I've just owned a couple of Glocks. Full size 10mm (Glock 20) which was an incredible amount of fire power in a pistol. But it was HUGE. No way to conceal it. It's a good open carry weapon though. Plus, you could swap barrels and it would become .45. Cool versatility. The 10mm is also a fantastic caliber. I have my current Gen 4 G19. See the previous post. I love that gun...enough said.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I said the _exact_ same thing to my wife.
> 
> Maybe it was just me, but I think they worked a few survival items in to that episode, and I don't think they were accidents. Did you notice how he started the fire in the book store?


I didn't. I must have missed that scene. There is actually a term they use for that sort of thing, "Creative Allowance" or something like that. Basically gives the director the ability to make things look like it would work, or should work, but it wouldn't really. Which is why movies are entertaining....

I watched a pretty fun movie the other night called "End of the World". It was a better than a B, B flick...Earth was getting hit by heliospheres(?); sort of like massive waves of EMP's. It bordered a spoof film, but not quite.

Anyway, the story revolves around a couple of video store clerks who use all the knowledge they've obtained from disaster movies (what their store specializes in) to survive. In one scene somebody was trying to use a car as a bomb so the camera panned in on the fuel door and the guy stabbed the side of the car next to it and, yep, you got it, free flowing fuel just spraying out of that hole. We all know that would never happen, but it looked good and saved the day...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I didn't. I must have missed that scene. There is actually a term they use for that sort of thing, "Creative Allowance" or something like that. Basically gives the director the ability to make things look like it would work, or should work, but it wouldn't really. Which is why movies are entertaining....


The Walking Dead definitely makes use of that from time to time, but this episode was different (outside of the standing water from the toilet, I sure as hell hope they filtered, boiled and filtered that again). He used a double AA battery to ignite a piece of paper, and it most assuredly does work. They didn't focus on it, just panned across as he did it, so it's easy to miss, but it's a very valid survival tactic that they embedded in the show out of nowhere.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> So the 19 is just a tad smaller in length and weight, 1/2" or less here and there. Got it. Thanks guys! I've never had either one in my hand so I guess it would come down grip comfort like you said Smokin'. Thanks for the comparison chart Slip!


The 19 works as a great compromise for available magazines, too.
While a 17 will only accept a magazine designed for the 17, or a larger aftremarket like the 33rd one, a 19 will accept mags for the 19, the 17, and the aftermarket one.
The 17 will not accept a magazine from a 19. The grip is too long for the shorter mag.
The ultimate option would be the compact, as it would accept all, but then you compromise on the grip size. There are options to deal with this, like mag extension wraparounds and such, though.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Firearms and Explosive Weapons - Walking Dead Wiki


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> The Walking Dead definitely makes use of that from time to time, but this episode was different (outside of the standing water from the toilet, I sure as hell hope they filtered, boiled and filtered that again). He used a double AA battery to ignite a piece of paper, and it most assuredly does work. They didn't focus on it, just panned across as he did it, so it's easy to miss, but it's a very valid survival tactic that they embedded in the show out of nowhere.


I caught ALL of those little things.
Really liked those subtle nods to post-apocalyptic urban survival.
They didn't focus on them, or make a big deal, but they were there.
Just the norm for the survivors at this point.

You can't just use paper for the battery trick, it has to be conductive. What he used was a piece of gum wrapper foil.
The toilet water collection was nice to see too. They did boil it on the coat hanger grate over the fire, but water kept in the back of a toilet bowl is actually clean fresh water.(how long it has been there should be considered in treatment options)
Did anyone pick up on the use of the book binding thread as a suture for Abraham's hand? Pretty good use of available resources there.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Ah, come on! Pretty soon you're going to make everybody think that show is worth watching.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> You can't just use paper for the battery trick, it has to be conductive. What he used was a piece of gum wrapper foil.


I've used the foil paper out of an empty pack of cigarettes to do it, and there's a few other possible options as well. I wasn't sure if they implied what he had used, so I just said paper for the purposes of this discussion.  Great episode for those little details, for sure.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> I've used the foil paper out of an empty pack of cigarettes to do it, and there's a few other possible options as well. I wasn't sure if they implied what he had used, so I just said paper for the purposes of this discussion.  Great episode for those little details, for sure.


Perhaps my brain filled in the blank.
I thought the camera showed him folding it on that shelf just before he picked up the battery.
I could have imagined it.

But we know one thing for sure, he "knows things". :lol:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

To the topic, I don't notice a lot if gun porn on that show... Most firearms are the base unit or recovered army equipment (but no nvgs!!) 

But lots of knife porn (I'm only up to season 4 but Darrel's knife is sexy... And locally $400 worth) 

But on a side note, the loss of the prison reinforces the need to have a bol in that situation


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Perhaps my brain filled in the blank.
> I thought the camera showed him folding it on that shelf just before he picked up the battery.
> I could have imagined it.
> 
> But we know one thing for sure, he "knows things". :lol:


I didn't catch what it was myself either,but assumed it was a paper/foil wrapper of some type,as you're right,that trick does work,but has to be conductive.

I also noticed the fire truck wasn't running when Eugene sprayed the Zombies,lol...Bout as bad as the 2013 hyundai they drove in season two when the apocalypse happened in 2010.

However,even with it's flaws,it's still my favorite show.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Now back to our regular scheduled zombies. 

Being the zombies don't shoot back its the bad guys you first want to key on. For me that would be a M1A long gun & Browning Hi Power sidearm. Now, onto the zombies. They are attracted to noise. So a silencer for the Hi Power & some subsonic 9mm ammo. Bayonet on the end of a 8-10lb rifle can end up wearing you out. Estwing campers axe instead. Only 3lbs & plenty of reach with it. Heck, you could even use it for chopping firewood.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Using any blade is a losing proposition. It takes too long per kill and you have to let the enemy get too close. Given that you could run up against a crowd at any time, you need a gun with a high shot capacity. Then carry dxtra mags!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The 19 works as a great compromise for available magazines, too.
> While a 17 will only accept a magazine designed for the 17, or a larger aftremarket like the 33rd one, a 19 will accept mags for the 19, the 17, and the aftermarket one.
> The 17 will not accept a magazine from a 19. The grip is too long for the shorter mag.
> The ultimate option would be the compact, as it would accept all, but then you compromise on the grip size. There are options to deal with this, like mag extension wraparounds and such, though.


Thanks Kauboy. I didn't know about the magazine incompatibility, but it makes sense with the shorter grip/mag from one to the other. The things you don't necessarily think about. Good to know.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> The toilet water collection was nice to see too. They did boil it on the coat hanger grate over the fire, but water kept in the back of a toilet bowl is actually clean fresh water.(how long it has been there should be considered in treatment options)


Not so fast Kauboy. 
I realize that I must run in a sick circle of "friends" and I ain't proud of it...but dropping a deuce in the tank of the toilet is more common than you think. It's called an "Upper Decker". 
upper decker 
The act of defecating in the upper tank of the toilet. When the next poor unsuspecting person flushes the toilet they get a bowl of beef stew. the upper decker is a weapon of terror and should only be used on people who deserve it.

So boys and girls, PLEASE exercise some caution when taking a drink out of the back of the toilet. Just sayin'


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Not so fast Kauboy.
> I realize that I must run in a sick circle of "friends" and I ain't proud of it...but dropping a deuce in the tank of the toilet is more common than you think. It's called an "Upper Decker".
> upper decker
> The act of defecating in the upper tank of the toilet. When the next poor unsuspecting person flushes the toilet they get a bowl of beef stew. the upper decker is a weapon of terror and should only be used on people who deserve it.
> ...


I have always wanted to do that to a certain individual! His time will come if he doesnt watch it!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Not so fast Kauboy.
> I realize that I must run in a sick circle of "friends" and I ain't proud of it...but dropping a deuce in the tank of the toilet is more common than you think. It's called an "Upper Decker".
> upper decker
> The act of defecating in the upper tank of the toilet. When the next poor unsuspecting person flushes the toilet they get a bowl of beef stew. the upper decker is a weapon of terror and should only be used on people who deserve it.
> ...


That has got to be one of the worst things I've ever heard of, and so deliciously eeeeviiiil.

Duly noted, however.
I don't feel right "thanking" you for that info...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

And I thought they said the US was Ebola free, not so, you're one sick puppy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> That has got to be one of the worst things I've ever heard of, and so deliciously eeeeviiiil.
> 
> Duly noted, however.
> I don't feel right "thanking" you for that info...


Don't kill the messenger, just doin' my job edumacating the world...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If you are plunging the toilet isn't there a possibility of reversing the flow back through the rubber stopper. But thats just not clean. You have a hot water heater full of water and maybe a water holding tank as part of the plumbing. We had some type of issue at an apartment block I was living at in 2006 or 2007 the toilet somehow backed up into the dish washer. You'd open it and omfg.


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)

They didnt wanna draw attention. But if I could carry a few weapons. One would be the M249. A Beretta M9, a few pistols I own, a M16 w bayonet an My 22 rifle.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

KarVer said:


> They didnt wanna draw attention. But if I could carry a few weapons. One would be the M249. A Beretta M9, a few pistols I own, a M16 w bayonet an My 22 rifle.


That's a lot to carry. I would suggest lightening your load out.


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)

I would Maybe need to convert a camper w a turret. But years ago I had the m249 qn and a M9' did manage to "hike" a while with it..


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Answered your own question.
> 
> .22's are boring. Rock & Roll on an AK isn't. Done deal.


weird how ALL the ak's are full auto?


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> That has got to be one of the worst things I've ever heard of, and so deliciously eeeeviiiil.
> 
> Duly noted, however.
> I don't feel right "thanking" you for that info...


That's nothing. You should have smelled the 2 month old fart jar we left in a guys room in the barracks. He deserved it too..


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

NZKiwi said:


> weird how ALL the ak's are full auto?


That is one thing that I don't like to see about the show, all of the full auto. They need to use the more common firearms that people have. It's still my favorite show though.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

As of now I have no scientific data to back me up, but I think .22 would be ideal, it's abundant and can probably penetrate the soft decayed flesh of an undead creature's head. 

High cap 9s would work too. However firearms should be used sparingly due to noise.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My other half isn't comfortable with a pistol so carries a 38 revolver, snubnose. She consistently reloads in under 3 seconds.


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

What sort of rifles do you think are in NG and active military arms rooms? why would the keepers of the keys NOT access those guns and rds, hmm? With no legal consequences, why would people in need of guns NOT drive a tank into the side of such arms rooms. Once those guns and that ammo are in circulation, why would they not be highly desirable? Not the full auto stuff, that's always been a BS waste of time and ammo. As dangerous as it would be to make noise, and as common as diesel fuel and generators would be, why not make some sound suppressors? Especially for 1-2 people in the group, with .22 autoloaders. Rick had one for the killing of Gareth, eh? Carl shot a kid with a silenced Beretta handgun (M9, it looked like). I"ve seen Rick jump a fence with a Python and then land on the other side with a Commander .45.  that's a pretty good trick!


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

so you "think" that .45's and 9mm's deliver "instant effect", eh? only if you hit the brain, and the same is true of a .22. 9mm and .45 won't pierce kevlar helmets, either, by the way. Nothing about the skull bones "decays", you still have to pierce the skull.


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

19 lb m249, 3 pistols (0r more) at 2 lbs each (average) an AR, at 7 lbs, a 22 rifle (say 4 lbs) 36 lbs, just for the guns. Then enough ammo to make them worth having, being another 30 lbs, and the 40 lbs of gear/food/water that such a lamearse would need to last a week, and he's claiming to carry 100+ lbs. I bet that he can do the 100m dash in 5 minutes with all that!


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

why not just set up somethiung to constantly make noise, get all the walkers in those places, and then run over them all with tanks, fence them in, etc ? all you'd really have to do is live on a house boat, anchored in a river or lake, or off the coast, ya know. but that would be boring TV


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

some guy here has a wife named Jerry Miculek? cause he is the only person alive who can reload a .38 snub in 3 seconds, and even Jerry can't do it consistently, either.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> My other half isn't comfortable with a pistol so carries a 38 revolver, snubnose. She consistently reloads in under 3 seconds.


That's pretty fast, I've practiced quite a bit with speed loaders and I know I'm quick yet I've never timed myself.


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

would have to be a K frame to be sub 4 seconds. the J frame's extractor star doesn't take a full length stroke, not enough to extract all the rds , without having to stop and shake out the 1=2 that "hang up". get on an electronic shooting timer, get a 5 try average, and come back here and admit that you can't crack 4 seconds to save your soul.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My other half consistently reloads her Colt Second Model Detective with HK speed loaders at under 5 seconds.


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)

Back too WD arms, the Crossbow when used irritate me. When I use my crossbow, some 300fps I doubt it would hit a close range zombie an "stick" out with out going through. Be pulled out, an not damage the bolt or bolt head. I hit a Buck it passed through an buried in the dirt. The bolt is good but the head was ineffective for second use without a good cleaning. An I see no string care, or scope, yet perfect shots. I see this used improbable in the show. 

Keep a pistol for non ZOMBIES, an I'll suggest a iron pipe or metal kids bat, maybe tire iron.  hit em an scrit


----------

